# Preacher Sounds



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I am in desperate need of a audio track of a Preacher or Priest reciting the wedding Speech. You know, "Dearly beloved, we are gathered here today...." anyone have any suggestions or sites i can visit?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

This is a major must for my Wedding scene. SOMEONE HELP ME!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Well does someone actually have the "speech" maybe i can record my own


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

Here's one link to traditional wedding vows.
http://www.prescottweddings.com/vows03.html


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

O M G! Thank you J! you rock!


----------

